# What kind of visa do I need?



## weltall900 (Sep 24, 2016)

My wife and I are both USA citizens. We work for an American company, but we work online and can live anywhere. We want to spend 9 months of the year in Mexico and then just spend summers in the USA. What kind of visa do I need for this? Perhaps is there an agency I should consult to help me with this?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

weltall900 said:


> My wife and I are both USA citizens. We work for an American company, but we work online and can live anywhere. We want to spend 9 months of the year in Mexico and then just spend summers in the USA. What kind of visa do I need for this? Perhaps is there an agency I should consult to help me with this?


Is there a Mexican consulate near you ? That would be a great place to visit.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

For a stay more than 180 days, you will need, at least, a Residencia Temporal visa. You must start the visa process at your nearest Mexican Consulate. 

Many get the usual Tourist Permit (FMM) which is good for up to 180 days. Before it expires, they leave the country, reenter getting a new FMM for 180 days.

There should be a number of posts on this forum. Use the search option.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

weltall900 said:


> My wife and I are both USA citizens. We work for an American company, but we work online and can live anywhere. We want to spend 9 months of the year in Mexico and then just spend summers in the USA. What kind of visa do I need for this? Perhaps is there an agency I should consult to help me with this?


It depends on where in Mexico you want to live, what level of roots you're planning to put down, if you want to purchase property, and other medium and long range considerations. Tijuana has become home to lots of SoCal telecommuters while the entire Baja peninsula hosts thousands of NOB retirees, many of whom have lived there for several years without bothering to take out anything but a tourist permit. They check out every 180 days, perhaps have lunch in San Diego and head on back. Best of success on your plan.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Just one thing to add; you do not need any sort of special visa to telecommute to the USA for work. So, even on the 180 tourist permit you can still connect your laptop to the internet and work as much as you want, all perfectly legal.


----------

